# 4th Annual Bicycle Swap in Salinas, Ca



## Schweirdo (May 12, 2012)

There is going to be a bike swap in Salinas, CA on Sunday June 17th. Contact Gio for details (831) 682-3237. Space are free and there is plenty of space. There will be everything ranging from roadbikes, musclebike, cruisers and vintage BMX. Schwinn, Huffy and Stingrays. This is a word of mouth event, so if you know bike collectors or enthusiasts let em know!! Gio asked me to tell you guys about the free BBQ he will be having as well. Last outing was great. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Schweirdo (Jun 8, 2012)

Bump to the top. More people are interested. you can contact me at rmdunigan@comcast.net for info. Thanks

Steve


----------

